

Foursquare app helps you find a place near you where you can pee for free  - dotcoma
http://foursquare.com/app/peefree

======
mattmichielsen
A coworker once came up to me with their million dollar iPhone idea, and I had
to tell her it had already been invented by George Costanza. Then we found
<http://www.sitorsquat.com/> after 2 minutes of Google research and she was
severely disappointed.

------
kadavy
Yet another new technology that would have ruined the plot of any Seinfeld
episode. Like the cell phone, for example...

------
cangrande
Isn't this George Costanza's idea?

~~~
ryansloan
It's funny you would say that. In my Intro to Software Engineering class my
team basically built this (location-based restroom finder with ratings etc.)

George Constanza was my inspiration haha.

We called it "Poopt" though.

~~~
dotcoma
poopt is a great name!

~~~
kno
Already taken :(

------
mkramlich
free AND legal

lots of places to pee, not all legal or with privacy

useful app idea

------
beefman
You see, foursquare _can_ be useful.

------
ax0n
I am glad that most American suburbs have free public restrooms. I am also
glad that I live in those suburbs.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Kinda what I was thinking (and I don't even live in a suburb). Where are there
businesses serving the public but yet no public restrooms?

~~~
mdaniel
I am currently in Paris and based on this city (for sure!) and actually a lot
of my other international experiences: it seems to be a uniquely American idea
that the public sometimes has human needs.

I say that kind of tongue in cheek, but to prevent every European from flaming
me: I really _am_ trying to understand what the alternative is that other
countries are practicing. Drink less? More stamina? Or, as in Sydney: just
find a convenient wall?

~~~
starkfist
In Amsterdam I remember some interesting iron outdoor urinals. In Munich (I
think) there were these futuristic pee-daleks that would arise from the ground
at night, in one of the squares. I could be mixing up Munich and Amsterdam, it
was about 10 years ago.

In Tokyo, the salaryman just pee directly on the street - in unison, while
singing. In San Francisco people also pee on the street, or on the wall, or on
your car, or next to the poo they left on the bike rack. NYC is a challenge,
but Starbucks is usually a good bet during the daytime. At night, most bars
won't notice if you just use the restroom if they are sufficiently busy (but
not _too_ busy). As far as I can tell, the entire world sucks for finding a
restroom if you are a woman.

------
dotcoma
"web2.0" is really a revolution! ;)

